# Gravel oder EMTB Fahrer Kassel Hofgeismar



## Deleted 601082 (10. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es hier Gravel Fahrer oder Emtb Fahrer aus der Umgebung gibt . Ich bin meistens in der Ecke Hofgeismar unterwegs . Würde mich über Evtl Mitfahrer freuen .


----------

